# Remplissage Unique bottle?



## Jet Coaster Fan (Mar 27, 2011)

I have this odd shaped bottle that has a bulbous bottom and a tapering medium long neck like a longneck beer bottle. It has a screw top. On the bottom is says Remplissage Unique and above that, turned the other way around is Do Not Refill. Is this a wine bottle or liquor bottle?  It also has the number 6715.


----------



## cyberdigger (Mar 27, 2011)

Seems like it can only be refilled if you speak French.. [&:]

 Got a pic?


----------



## cowseatmaize (Mar 27, 2011)

Sounds like a Creme de Menthe.


----------



## Jet Coaster Fan (Mar 27, 2011)

Cool my bottle was probably a paper label  Creme De Menthe bottle.


----------



## nostalgia (Mar 27, 2011)

If it is Canadian (a pic of the base would really help) it is more than likely a NDNR (No deposit no return) soda pop or beer bottle.

 "Remplissage unique" is french for "Do not refill"

 Please post a picture of it []


----------

